# Flickering LED light system update



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Here is a video showing my final setup for my flickering LED lights that I made this year! They worked out great and made life so much easier using these for everything instead of battery powered things all over the place. I will be adding more candles and pumpkins to the yard next on the system as well


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Thanks for the insight. That is pretty slick powering LEDs off RCA


----------



## tarpleyg (Nov 4, 2014)

After watching your video I just ordered a bunch of stuff to do it this way. I was going to go the speaker wire and wire nut route but this is much cleaner and not much more expensive. Not mention the ease of changing stuff around.


----------



## tarpleyg (Nov 4, 2014)

Can I ask you a question? I bought a bunch of those cheap MonoPrice.com RCA cables and I have tested 7 so far and they have all failed to maintain a good connection. I can take any of several lights that I have soldered a male RCA connector to and connect straight to my power box similar to yours and the are rock solid. If I disconnect and put any of the MonoPrice cables on, I have to jiggle and hold the end that connects to the lights in a certain position to keep the lights on. Those cables are for crap. I'm just wondering if I got a bad batch or something.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I've had similar experiences with MonoPrice cables, namely iPad charging cables. I have noticed that some male RCA plugs (various manufacturers) have undersized pins. To get around this, I bend the pin slightly off-center to get better contact with the female socket. This usually fixes the problem.


----------



## tarpleyg (Nov 4, 2014)

Otaku said:


> I've had similar experiences with MonoPrice cables, namely iPad charging cables. I have noticed that some male RCA plugs (various manufacturers) have undersized pins. To get around this, I bend the pin slightly off-center to get better contact with the female socket. This usually fixes the problem.


Good to know. Your's is similar behavior but I think the female hole for the monoprice cable is oversized in my case because when I connect to me newly made RCA power supply board, it doesn't waver at all.


----------



## tarpleyg (Nov 4, 2014)

Otaku, bending the posts over a bit did the trick it seems. Thanks for the suggestion.

To you, BIGANT, or anyone else...given a similar setup to the one in the video, does it make sense to install a fuse in the panel? I have a 12V 2A laptop-type power supply connected to 6 female RCA panel-mount jacks. I was considering fusing the wire between the power supply and those jacks. If I did that, would I need a 2A fuse or would it be prudent to use a 1.5, knowing if I did so, it would lower my overall output? Just looking for thoughts.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Looks like we had the same idea. I got so sick of the battery powered candles.


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

tarpleyg said:


> Otaku, bending the posts over a bit did the trick it seems. Thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> To you, BIGANT, or anyone else...given a similar setup to the one in the video, does it make sense to install a fuse in the panel? I have a 12V 2A laptop-type power supply connected to 6 female RCA panel-mount jacks. I was considering fusing the wire between the power supply and those jacks. If I did that, would I need a 2A fuse or would it be prudent to use a 1.5, knowing if I did so, it would lower my overall output? Just looking for thoughts.


A 2a fuse will be fine.
No need to use a smaller amp fuse.
Place the fuse as close to the power sorce (power supply)s possible.


----------

